# BBC Prom confused



## NewToThis

Hi All,

I've never really listened to classical music and I've never been to a concert. 

However, I want to buy tickets to the BBC Prom but I don't have a clue which one to attend.

Could someone give me some guidance on this? As the tickets have already been sold I need to buy ones available on ticket snub. 

So my criteria is; what would be good for someone new to classical music but not so good that I can't get tickets at a reasonable price on ticker snub.

Any guidance would be great


----------



## NewToThis

Any feedback at all?


----------



## brianvds

I fear I am not too sure what the BBC prom even is. I'm sure there are others here that are far more clued up on it; hopefully some of them will give you some meaningful feedback.


----------



## Bix

Humble apologies newtothis, I've been at work and am clearly remiss in my duties, it's really difficult to decide as to whether paid employment or using this forum is the best use of my time.

I would suggest Prom 42 perhaps, http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/august-14/14616

Again, my apologies, I will subscribe to this thread so that I can respond immediately in future.


----------



## Bix

This also would be a good choice http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/september-04/14592


----------



## NewToThis

THanks for the replies  I was panicking a bit.

I can't attend either of these the 14th is my Birthday and I'm due to go to the Cinema to see Alan Partridge and the September week we are going to see bjorg. I think I can do literally any other dates  Another suggestion would be so appreciated!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Hi there.

If you're seeking a gentle introduction into classical with a rewarding live experience, I would recommend the Vivaldi _Four Seasons_ prom, with Nigel Kennedy:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/august-08/14672

It's a relatively short concert featuring an enduringly popular staple of classic music, performed by one of the great (and most eccentric!) virtuoso violinists of recent times.


----------

